

Heat-map.co: Discover the Heat Map of Your Website - heatmapco
http://heat-map.co

======
aaron987
I'm confused. How does this work without inserting any code on your site?

~~~
maximorlovsky
It shows not how visitors click on the page, but how they perceive the page
visually.

